# RBP slaughter albino peppered



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

I got this red belly couple months ago when one guy wanted to give it to me because he thought that reds are just boring and skittish fish. He owned it about a month and then he wanted to get rid of it. He just didn´t understood to give time to his piranha. Ou well, I took it for free and and I fortunately had tank allmost empty. He has grow so much in couple month. Much faster than my earlier piranhas. Mayby because he is alone in tank and doesn´t have to fight for food. Piranha will grow there until he is big enough to go with others to bigger tank.

Amazing how half biten fish still can try escape so fast. Video is sh*t but try to handle it









Ou yeah and link: http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Young-rbp


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ha, poor lil cory. nice metal theme(music)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid man


----------



## Rivulatus (Aug 1, 2005)

nice vid, that cory was really keen on not dying. nice RBP by the way


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

awe poor lil guy i luv coreys. sweet vid by the way


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

You need to get your RBP some friends and experience a feeding frenzy..


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Thanks. I was just thinking... Big bellies are in livingroom and this little one is in bedroom. If I let him be alone so we can have piranhas in both rooms. Also it´s a risk to put unknown piranha with others...

How big it may grow there in 30 (US) g tank? 7-9 inch? Other reds are huge but they have room to swim. I think he will stay little more smaller if he stay in smaller tank. I hope at least


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Talk about a game of cat and mouse...Funny video man.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hahahhahha

that cannibal corpse? cool...

funny how the music is fast and murder death kill, and nothing is really happening.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Yeah. Cannibal Corpse - Headless 
from album: Gallery Of Suicide









Amazing how music affects boring video


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet :nod:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice red.............


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Freshing to get sometimes a new piranha baby. But as I said, does anyone know how large this baby will grow if I let him in that tank? I would be nice to keep this guy in bedroom and big reds in livingroom.

I never have keep solo piranha. Only shoals in big tanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awww, poor thing...







I know I know, feeding live is feeding live (no matter what you offer, wheter goldfish, cories or cichlids, there's no such thing as "better" feeders), but I have a soft spot for Cories...

Your Red is quite a tenacious little bastard, though - and one with absolutely stunning colors


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice vid. Cleverly edited out the boring bits. He seems like a nice Red.


----------

